# Boots - WOMENS



## plumdragon (Jul 8, 2009)

Ladies, I need assistance. I've got really tiny feet, and I'm having trouble locating some nice boots. 

I'd really like some composite toe, rather than steel. Waterproof if at all possible. I need a zipper on the side for quickly getting them back on when I've been sleeping during an extended/overnight shift...and, again, they need to be small! I unfortunately can't get the smaller men's sizes to fit, I usually wear a 5 or 6 depending on manufacturer.

Store recommendations and brand names would be great, or a link to whatever you like the best. I don't have a great local selection to I'm going to have to go catalog or online, won't be able to try them on instore.

Thanks!!


----------



## reaper (Jul 8, 2009)

Converse makes the bests boots and they will have them in your size.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 8, 2009)

Academy has Bates with the zip on the side or you could try the Bates website.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 8, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Haix.  They're expensive though.


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 8, 2009)

I know I'm not a female but I wear Bates. I know they have like 4 different width sizes. Their website is www.batesfootwear.com. They have a thing to search for boots by technology. On their home page go to search and it will bring a drop down menu click on by technology.


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 9, 2009)

I looked on bates's site and unfourtunatly they don't have any composite toe boots for women.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 9, 2009)

Local saddlery stores might be worth a try, although I'd recommend actually buying the boots online to avoid price markups. I've had good luck with Ariat. They mostly cater to horse people, but they make some good work boots, too. Size shouldn't be a problem with the brand--the horse community has tons of women and kids, meaning small shoe sizes. I've worn a pair of their steel-toed zip-up paddock boots for pretty much everything for years, and plan on getting a nicer pair for work when I can afford it.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 10, 2009)

Magnum makes composite toe, and have a HUGE line of womens boots, all different sizes and styles.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 10, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Magnum makes composite toe, and have a HUGE line of womens boots, all different sizes and styles.



Be careful if you get zippers though, I kept having to have mine resewn.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 10, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Be careful if you get zippers though, I kept having to have mine resewn.



Ooooooooooh, not good. Thanks for the heads up, I am about to buy mine for school!


----------



## plumdragon (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm looking at some Haix airpowers or rescue...Converse and Magnum composite toe...and Thorogood composites. 

So many choices, so many websites...I wish there was an easier way to just try them all on, this is what I get for living in BFE!

Anyone with experience wearing men's sized boots, smaller sizes to fit women's feet? I may have to consider this as an option.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 15, 2009)

plumdragon said:


> Anyone with experience wearing men's sized boots, smaller sizes to fit women's feet? I may have to consider this as an option.



I'm now wearing Haix Airpower X1s sized 4.5 Wide.  I actually wear a 6.5 Medium in Women's.  I have two issues with men's boots in smaller sizes, one, Women generally have higher insteps.  With the Haix, and the way the zipper's lace into the boot, I was able to make adjustments.  The other is the steal toe, it comes back a little too far for my liking, but as I was unable to try on the Women's model, I don't know if it'd be something that would be fixed with Women's boots.  Overall, I'm happy with them.  As mentioned earlier (maybe in another thread) the Haix do take longer to break in than other boots I've owned.


----------



## plumdragon (Jul 15, 2009)

I really appreciate that! Exactly the sort of info I'm looking for. 

Did you get the men's size because you couldn't find the womens? I don't want to get those on accident, the website I'm looking at seems to have both sizes.

I am either going to get those, or the Airpower R2's that just recently came out. I don't see any major difference other than the new ones have a reflective stripe. Both right at $200. And that sole replacement deal sounds awesome...

Thanks again


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 15, 2009)

I got the Men's because, like you, I really wanted to try them on, and the only place to do that is a fire supply store, in an area where there aren't a lot a female firefighters, so they don't carry the Women's model.  They DID offer to order them for me, and let me try them on before paying, but, I didn't want to wait that long.  Ordering direct from Haix was actually about $60 more than buying in the store.  When I'm ready for new boots (if what the people at work say is true, in many years) I'll probably go ahead and order the Women's and see what happens.


----------

